# ‘The Conjuring’ house in Rhode Island listed for $1.2 million



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 23, 2021)

One of America’s most notorious haunted houses is up for sale in Rhode Island.


Built in 1836, the house located in Burrillville, Rhode Island, was made famous by the 2013 horror blockbuster “The Conjuring.”


Though it wasn’t the house featured in the film, it was the actual home in real life where the Perron family endured nearly a decade of intense paranormal activity in the 1970s.


The home has three bedrooms, one-and-a-half bathrooms, and is listed for $1.2 million.


The current caretakers have reported countless happenings in the house, and have turned overnight guest bookings and group events on the property into a steady successful business.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 24, 2021)

Nope!  it seems to be awfully overpriced. 

One and a half baths and you gotta share with ghosts?


----------



## nysister (Sep 27, 2021)

No, no and a hard no. 

I have always wished that this sort of thing had to be revealed before buying a house. I don't need this mess in my life.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 29, 2021)

Wypipo love this mess. Talkin’ about- “Awesome Take my money!”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 29, 2021)

This article has more pictures.









						‘The Conjuring’ House Is For Sale—Haunting Included
					

Paranormal investigators Jenn and Cory Heinzen are selling their Rhode Island home, ghosts and all. Said to be haunted, the house inspired the movie ’The Conjuring.'




					www.wsj.com
				




it also says that the house is a business where paranormal investigators book the house to spend the night And see if they can spot anythin. It’s booked through 2022. Might be a good investment. It’s actually beautiful property.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 29, 2021)

Why was this family living in a house for a decade with demons? Demons that ain’t helping pay the mortgage. After the first incident I would have sold the house.


----------

